# Running Questions



## EasyDay (Jan 30, 2017)

I went down to the baseball field to run a 3 mile distance run on the grass, and during my warmup and stretches I ran across the dirt. When I looked back, I could see my footprints make almost a perfect line(See Photo). This struck me odd because I always thought runners footprints would have a more side to side pattern. 

What do you think, Should I be fixing my form or is this running pattern acceptable?


----------



## Gunz (Jan 30, 2017)

Run whatever way is natural and comfortable for you. You're overthinking it. If you start screwing around with it and turning your toes outward or inward or contorting your ankles or knees, you're asking for an injury.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 30, 2017)

I am a Clydesdale.  Oh, I have run far (marathon), and I have run fast (3 miles), but I can't run far AND fast.  When I sought the counsel of a wise old track coach at a local university, he said: "to run fast, you need to run fast.  To run far, you need to run far.  Stop thinking and start running."


----------



## EasyDay (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks for the input


----------



## Jael (Feb 2, 2017)

Look up the pose method of running. It's done me quite a bit of good, might work for you to. There's a lot of free material on YouTube, clinics that go around and a book.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 2, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> "to run fast, you need to run fast. To run far, you need to run far. Stop thinking and start running."


----------

